# Arlington, TX - Female GSD



## kcox82 (Nov 5, 2008)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/pet/1070213812.html


----------



## Bobbi (Mar 9, 2009)

hes beautiful!


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

http://www.arlingtontx.gov/animals/PetViewer.html

She is still listed. This is a high kill city shelter.

Animal ID: 7294230
Species: Dog
Gender: F
Altered: 
PrimaryColor: Black
SecondaryColor: Brown
PrimaryBreed: German Shepherd
SecondaryBreed: Mix
Cage#: DH 402
LocationFound: randall mill
AvailableDate: 03/13/09


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Would this help...


----------

